# Tổ yến sào có thực sự giúp bé tăng cường sức đề kháng?



## ShoptoyenNN (8/8/19)

*Sử dụng tổ yến như thế nào để giúp trẻ tăng cường sức đề kháng?*
- Nghiên cứu khoa học của chuyên gia miễn dịch học người Anh Brian Rudd cùng với các báo cáo của các nhà khoa học trên tạp chí Journal of lmmunology thì khả năng miễn dịch đối với các cơ thể hầu hết phụ thuộc vào khả năng hình thành các tế bào. Đối với những người trưởng thành, khả năng lưu lại các tế bào trí nhớ là 10% một cách dài hạn. Còn ở trẻ nhỏ thì sự sản sinh kháng thể hình thành sớm nhưng khả năng miễn dịch đó lại không kéo dài.

- Việc tăng sức đề kháng cho bé cần được đảm bảo đó là tiêm vắc xin theo định kỳ từ lúc sinh ra để bé có thể được khỏe mạnh và tránh các tác nhân gây hại từ bên ngoài vào trong cơ thể. Đồng thời cũng nên cung cấp cho bé lượng dinh dưỡng thiết yếu hàng ngày.






_Mẹ cho bé sử dụng các món ăn từ yến sào để tăng cường sức đề kháng_​
- _Shop tổ yến NN_ nói riêng và các sản phẩm _tổ yến_ nói chung là sản phẩm rất tốt cho việc bồi bổ sức khỏe cho trẻ. Dùng _tổ yến_ sẽ làm tăng sức đề kháng hiệu quả đối với trẻ em từ 1 tuổi trở lên. Ở độ tuổi này, bé nên dùng 0.5-1g yến thô mỗi ngày để có thể cung cấp thêm nhiều dưỡng chất cho cơ thể.

- Trong _tổ yến_ chứa thành phần Threonine: 2.69% có khả năng tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, thúc đẩy quá trình hấp thụ các dưỡng chất. Ngoài ra còn có Canxi đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc giúp bé tăng cường chiều cao và cải thiện xương chắc khỏe. Khi cho bé sử dụng _tổ yến_ có thể cung cấp lượng Vitamin tốt cải thiện các dẫn truyền xung thần kinh, hạn chế bệnh tật.

*Hướng dẫn sử dụng tổ yến khoa học*
- _Tổ yến_ là loại thực phẩm bổ dưỡng lành tính. Tuy nhiên, cái gì nhiều quá cũng không tốt. Vì thế, bạn nên có một chế độ ăn hợp lý cho bé. Như thế vừa tốt cho sức khỏe cho bé lại tránh lãng phí.

Những lưu ý khi cho bé sử dụng _tổ yến_:

+ Trẻ dưới 1 tuổi: Không nên sử dụng _tổ yến_

+ Trẻ từ 1-3 tuổi: Sử dụng _tổ yến_ bằng cách chưng cách thủy hay xay nhỏ. Liều dùng tiêu chuẩn là khoảng 25-50g yến trong 1 tháng chia đều 1 tuần 3 lần.

+ Trẻ từ 3-10 tuổi: Có thể sử dụng các món ăn chế biến từ _tổ yến_ đều đặn hằng ngày để tăng miễn dịch và cải thiện trí não.





​
*Một số phương pháp chế biến tổ yến bạn có thể áp dụng:*
- Yến chưng với đường phèn nhãn nhục
- Yến chưng với đường phèn táo đỏ
- Yến chưng với đường phèn hạt sen
...

- Việc cho bé sử dụng _tổ yến_ sào đúng cách sẽ giúp bé có sức đề kháng tốt trước những nguy hại từ môi trường như vi khuẩn, vi rút,… Bạn cũng nên chọn một địa chỉ bán buôn _tổ yến_ uy tín để tránh những kết quả không mong muốn nhé.


----------



## nhungnguyen (8/8/19)

Bổ sung yến xào tốt cho bé, nhưng để bé phát triển tối đa về chiều cao thì tốt nhất mẹ cần bổ sung canxi ngay từ khi mang thai


----------



## ShoptoyenNN (6/9/19)

nhungnguyen nói:


> Bổ sung yến xào tốt cho bé, nhưng để bé phát triển tối đa về chiều cao thì tốt nhất mẹ cần bổ sung canxi ngay từ khi mang thai


Mọi ý kiến tốt cho sự phát triển thể chất,trí tuệ đều tốt cho thế hệ tương lai của đất nước.
http://shoptoyennn.com rất vui khi đồng hành cùng thế hệ tương lai.


----------

